# Lake Tahoe a good december choice?



## Guest

Hey guys, well I just bought my a new board, a burton custom wide, and am working on planning a trip for me and some of my fraternity brothers. They havent snowboarded before but I have and they arent sure if they want to ski or board yet. So, considering im 23 and theyre all around the same age, would tahoe be a good location in late december? I was also thinking park city or steamboat or breckenridge but wanted to get your opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Here you go, this is a powerful thread that can help you decide. The one thing I will say DO NOT plan a trip to Tahoe in December, there are high chances they will have no snow.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-location-reviews/5401-snowboarding-november.html


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

we usually do not a good dump until the second or 3rd week of DEC
our best month is Feb march
with a el nino year his year who knows though


----------



## Guest

*Good party place, nonetheless*

Hey...I found your post on Google and thought I'd reply since I'm the editor of a website called Tahoe.com | Lake Tahoe hotels, ski resorts, real estate, restaurants, entertainment.. Basically, you can plan your whole trip using info you find on tahoe.com....

But, the question is, do you want to go to Tahoe in the first place? 

I agree with the other guys, you never know when we're really going to get snow. But when we do get snow, we get A LOT of it. That's a good thing. What kind of terrain do you like to ride? Kirkwood has some sick terrain, Sierra-at-Tahoe has great trees, good parks and fun kickers, Heavenly is a pretty mellow mountain with its share of parks and trees. 

I'm steering you toward South Lake Tahoe because, being frat boys, I'm sure you like to party. And South Tahoe goes off on the party scene. Hot girls, casinos, dance clubs, bars, live music. It's pretty condensed and pretty lively all winter-long. Also...there are some great strip clubs in Reno - not too far away - if you guys are into that type of thing as well. Just throwing out some apres ski ideas...good luck with your decision


----------



## Guest

I went up to tahoe in January and this was right before the big storm. Well we got caught in it and nothing was open. The only day we boarded was at sierra before the storm and it sucked. Sierra is incredibly small and has almost no park. But tahoe is inconsistent in weather but if you get pow then it is awesome.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

JTSECK said:


> I went up to Tahoe in January and this was right before the big storm. Well we got caught in it and nothing was open. The only day we boarded was at sierra before the storm and it sucked. Sierra is incredibly small and has almost no park. But Tahoe is inconsistent in weather but if you get pow then it is awesome.


sierra is not a park resort
it is for the trees only

if you are a park monkey boreal or north star


----------



## SFshredder

I went up to Tahoe and boarded at Northstar for 3 days. We went right after Christmas but before the big storm so the conditions weren't the greatest. It snowed a little bit on the 2nd day we were up on the mountain but it wasn't enough. A few of the guys I went with went up again in March and said the conditions were way better then.


----------



## Guest

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> sierra is not a park resort
> it is for the trees only
> 
> if you are a park monkey boreal or north star


yep yep I know that basically but even the attempt at park is just so horrid


----------



## Guest

Just rock park city. Ive only got to go out there a handful of times, but its the jam.


----------



## Guest

I love Tahoe. Been to Squaw Valley and Heavenly and personally between the two I'm a fan of Squaw. Good combination of park and trees/backcountry-ish.

Heavenly though does have a real fun park, although I went during spring break in March a few years ago.


----------



## Guest

Dude South Lake Tahoe for sure! Get your passes at Heavenly... the gondola is pretty much on the lake. The and clubs and bars are all in walking distance and the ladies are top shelf. Plus Heavenly is a legit resort.


----------



## Guest

JTSECK said:


> I went up to tahoe in January and this was right before the big storm. Well we got caught in it and nothing was open. The only day we boarded was at sierra before the storm and it sucked. Sierra is incredibly small and has almost no park. But tahoe is inconsistent in weather but if you get pow then it is awesome.


Are you sure you rode Sierra? Maybe you were thinking of Donner Ski ranch or something. Sierra has like 6 separate parks, the Alley being one of the gnarliest in Tahoe. Maybe you couldnt figure out the map or something.


----------

